# found a new detailing brush



## bigsyd (Jul 9, 2008)

been looking for an alternative to the Swissvax style Detail Brush and have found what i think is a blinder, nice soft bristles but yet stiff so you can work the brush into the grime, nice shaped head for the small areas, ergonomic handle, total length 10 inches with a 1 inch round head..all plastic so no chance of scraching... been using for a few weeks now and not had one bit of problem with them (i got 3 of them )

they are a bit on the expensive side 



















B&Q £3.95 :doublesho


----------



## SAVTT240 (Mar 29, 2009)

bigsyd said:


> been looking for an alternative to the Swissvax style Detail Brush and have found what i think is a blinder, nice soft bristles but yet stiff so you can work the brush into the grime, nice shaped head for the small areas, ergonomic handle, total length 10 inches with a 1 inch round head..all plastic so no chance of scraching... been using for a few weeks now and not had one bit of problem with them (i got 3 of them )
> 
> they are a bit on the expensive side
> 
> ...


Hi Syd,

Am just off to B&Q, they had better have some left :wink:

SAV


----------



## DAZTTC (May 20, 2005)

Hi Sav best buy 3 so your mates can use them  :wink:

DAZ


----------



## SAVTT240 (Mar 29, 2009)

DAZTTC said:


> Hi Sav best buy 3 so your mates can use them  :wink:
> 
> DAZ


DAZ,

I think i'll buy 4 actually :lol: :lol: 
Me, vspurs, hark & you :wink: :wink:

Still cant believe you lot come to a show with dirty cars & no cleaning stuff :lol: :lol: :roll:


----------



## DAZTTC (May 20, 2005)

SAVTT240 said:


> DAZTTC said:
> 
> 
> > Hi Sav best buy 3 so your mates can use them  :wink:
> ...


Mate its your fault we were not going to bother but you was showing us up :wink:

DAZ


----------



## SAVTT240 (Mar 29, 2009)

Daz,

only kidding, 
you lot are welcome anytime am only Happy to helpout the BIG GRILL CLUB :wink:

:lol: :lol: :lol: :lol:


----------



## matty1985 (Nov 20, 2008)

pardon my ignorance but what do you use this brush for??


----------



## bigsyd (Jul 9, 2008)

matty1985 said:


> pardon my ignorance but what do you use this brush for??
















































ect ect ect


----------



## DAZTTC (May 20, 2005)

SAVTT240 said:


> Daz,
> 
> only kidding,
> you lot are welcome anytime am only Happy to helpout the BIG GRILL CLUB :wink:
> ...


 :lol: The west mids big grill massive [smiley=thumbsup.gif]

Syd do you not have plates in your house mate its sooooooo clean :wink:

DAZ 8)


----------



## SAVTT240 (Mar 29, 2009)

DAZTTC said:


> SAVTT240 said:
> 
> 
> > Daz,
> ...


Are all the ''West Mids Big Grill Massive'' coming to Audi's In The Park?

Just so i know how much cleaning stuff to bring :lol: :lol:


----------



## DAZTTC (May 20, 2005)

Are all the ''West Mids Big Grill Massive'' coming to Audi's In The Park?

Just so i know how much cleaning stuff to bring :lol: :lol:

  [/quote]

:lol: Thanks mate i would love to but i am away that week at my mates wedding in Santorini (Greecs)I think Matt and Steve are going.

DAZ


----------



## Hark (Aug 23, 2007)

I'm in Mexico. Wanted to come, but it's not a tough call.


----------



## DAZTTC (May 20, 2005)

Hark said:


> I'm in Mexico. Wanted to come, but it's not a tough call.


I thought you were going mate but Mexico will be nicer 8)

DAZ


----------



## SAVTT240 (Mar 29, 2009)

Hark said:


> I'm in Mexico. Wanted to come, but it's not a tough call.


Oh Well, just leaves Steve (VSPURS) to hold the fort for the 'West Mids Big Grill Massive' :wink: :lol: :lol: :lol:

Sorry syd for hijacking your thread, soo love your qs, one day mine will get there as well :wink:

SAV..


----------



## kidashley25 (Jun 29, 2010)

It takes more than cleaning, rinsing, and scrubbing to remove all the muck that has accumulated on your ride, and even your engine accumulates dirt as it operates. If you want to keep all the corners and nooks of your engine spotless and squeaky clean, use the best detailing brush in the market today I found this detail brush from the partsbin made with pure and stiff nylon bristles, this detail brush will not soften or melt even if you use strong cleaning chemicals and solvents. To give you superb grip, its handle is crafted from heavy-gauge steel wire. As a result, there's no way you'll drop it even if you're cleaning your engine's hard-to-reach areas.

_____________________
Addco Sway Bar Kit- Direct OE Replacement


----------

